# RDA for Smok micro one



## Nas (30/9/16)

So I am interested in getting into RDA's and building, I visited VK and one of the guys that I spoke to said that the mod I have Smok micro one 80w is not good enough for the mutation x v4? He said That RDA's are better for mods above 100w otherwise I'll have to use it at 80w all the time and that will significantly drain the battery.

Just wanted to know if anyone here can confirm this please as I'm new to vaping and kind of had my heart set on the mutation x RDA


----------



## Scissorhands (30/9/16)

Your battery life will definitely drain FAST . You could still get a half decent vape if you stay above 0.3 ohms , I would definitely recomend a 2 / 3 cell mod if you want the most out of dripping , im sure some drip veterans will chime in

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/9/16)

Nas said:


> So I am interested in getting into RDA's and building, I visited VK and one of the guys that I spoke to said that the mod I have Smok micro one 80w is not good enough for the mutation x v4? He said That RDA's are better for mods above 100w otherwise I'll have to use it at 80w all the time and that will significantly drain the battery.
> 
> Just wanted to know if anyone here can confirm this please as I'm new to vaping and kind of had my heart set on the mutation x RDA



I feel like you weren't advised properly. Sure you have a build in battery but that doesn't mean your mod isn't good enough.


The power you run the mutation on will be completely determined by you and the build you put on it.

I run dual 26/32 Claptons on my petri at 40 watts. I have also run simple 24g, 26g dual coil builds at this power. 

You could run a number of builds in the mutation from 25 - 60 watts.

So to tell you that your mod isn't good enough is a retarded comment.

Sure if you start putting in crazy builds that need 80 watts your battery won't last as long as you would like.

But an rda is flexible to build whatever power you're looking to vape at.

So go get the mutation 



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (30/9/16)

Here is Rip Trippers' review of the Mutation X v4. The first 32 seconds should tell you all you need to know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nas (30/9/16)

RichJB said:


> Here is Rip Trippers' review of the Mutation X v4. The first 32 seconds should tell you all you need to know.



I couldn't stop staring at his beard


----------



## Nas (30/9/16)

Wow man, now I wish I had come and ask you guys sooner, Coz I kinda feel somewhat done in as I wanted the mutation RDA but the guy convinced me the RDA is not the best option for my Micro one and then convinced me to take a Tornando Nano RDTA.... And I did... 

Noob Vaper 0 
Sales guy 1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

